# Can I Come In To Your Soap Room , I Promise To Behave Myself



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Pics of my very needy furbaby .It drives him crazy that he cannot be in my soap room with me.

Busted Yesterday







Trying again today .






Kitn


----------



## Jola (Apr 28, 2009)

my dog does the same thing at the screen door to my soap shack!


----------



## topcat (Apr 28, 2009)

Kitties are definitely curious :wink:   What a pretty one you have Kitn.

Tanya


----------



## LJA (Apr 28, 2009)

Lookit him totally giving you the guilt trip face too...lol.  Pretty boy!


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 28, 2009)

Being around fragrance and essential oils really damages a cats system little resp system too. I had one that would sneak in & it caused health problems for her.


----------



## Dixie (Apr 28, 2009)

Awww! she is so pretty!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 28, 2009)

I love that cat - could you please include him in the swap?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Being around fragrance and essential oils really damages a cats system little resp system too. I had one that would sneak in & it caused health problems for her.



I always  close the door when I am making soap . The door is closed when I am not in there too .( I am OCD about this ) . I was just playing with a finished soap. If he waits and doesn't try to sneak in , he gets a treat.

Kitn


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 28, 2009)

LOL! I have three cats and I just recently renovated the old "kitty room" in our basement to my soap room. So, they are NOT happy!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> I love that cat - could you please include him in the swap?



I missed this Lindy .
 We kinda need him here , we call him Carleton the doorman , he is always first to the door, when the bell rings. He is our best critic for any reno's that we do , he will check them out and make this funny meow , that we know translates into , what were you thinking.You would never see him , he hides when the neighbors teeny tiny dog comes over .You cannot ever let his food dish go below a certain level (we are pretty sure he has the prevention for cruelty to animals on speed dial for this infraction). When he  does a 1/2 somersault and stretches out on his back , you are expected to drop everything and scratch his armpits. But the real reason is that we love him a lot and just can't let him go. Sorry .

Kitn


----------



## Godiva (Apr 29, 2009)

He is a pretty kitty!


----------



## honor435 (Apr 29, 2009)

i have a special"treat" that i give my dog when i soap, so she doesnt mind.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

Some days I think I would have better luck getting things done , if I traded him for my 2 year old grandson. :wink:


----------



## elizabetty (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL from someone who has a 2 year old at the moment, let me remind you what 2 year olds are like. 

They like to stick fingers in things, think lye, just poured soap, fragrances, pots of oil.

They like to be physically touching you 24/7.  

If left to there own devices they get into things - Lots of things!!!!

If they don't like something they spit it out all over the floor. 

They know just the right pitch to scream if you aren't paying them enough attention, its the sort of pitch that brings neighbours over to make sure they shouldn't be notifying child services.  

Instead of running away from the neighbours dog, they will love it tooooo much and expect you to have exactly the same amount of excitement. 

They eat so little it causes you to think they are living on air - regardless of the height of the bowl - giggle

They wake up at 5am and think that's a respectable time to be up, making them breakfast so they can request to go outside to play by 5.30 regardless of the fact that it is still pitch black and freezing and he has a sniffle. 

But to top it all off they have you so wrapped around their little finger cause you love them so much that you have no time to make any soap.






Although he is just the most beautiful cat, I love how cats have the most amazing personalities. I once had a cat that behaved exactly the same as "Cat" from Red Dwarf. He used to make me laugh so much.

How on earth have you trained him not to come into your room, my cats disregard everything I say - LOL


----------



## Lindy (Apr 29, 2009)

Kitn - I'm sad now but pretty sure I might recover - I can understand why you love him though!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

elizabetty , I love the ballerina picture , what a cutie pie.

Kitn


----------



## rubato456 (Apr 30, 2009)

kitn:  your kittie is adorable! i have 3 myself (one is a brand new baby kittie just one pound old that we recently adopted....she tries to climb on my soap table and i have to chase her away.....don't want baby to hurt herself!!! your avatar is a good likeness of her,.,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

One pound , that's pretty little ..bet she is cute as can be.

Kitn


----------



## starduster (Apr 30, 2009)

*mmmmm*



			
				Lindy said:
			
		

> I love that cat - could you please include him in the swap?



Sounds resonable to me, kinda purrfect actually. :shock:


----------



## heartsong (Apr 30, 2009)

*x*

what a character!   

love your foo-foo-kitty-boo!  cats are people, too! they develop such individual personalities and Zen-like qualities. (like staring at you when you call)

i had a 15 pound rumpy manx (no tail) mildly cross-eyed siamese blend named psycho and talk about a purrfect name-fit!

he used to jump up on the ledge of my front porch and ring the doorbell to be let in!  i thought for the longest time it was the neighbor kids playing a prank until i caught him doing it while i was out in the front yard raking leaves.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> what a character!
> 
> love your foo-foo-kitty-boo!  cats are people, too! they develop such individual personalities and Zen-like qualities. (like staring at you when you call)
> 
> ...



LOL  Cats really are smarter than we give them credit for.I got a visual of you looking for whoever rang the door..to funny


----------

